# Comment savoir si on a été bloqué par quelqu'un sur msn



## mistertitan (28 Août 2006)

ben tout est dans le titre

Comment savoir si on a été bloqué par quelqu'un sur msn
je sais que windows messenger ne le fait pas, mais existe t il un clien qui propose cette fonction


----------



## marctiger (28 Août 2006)

Je ne l'utilise plus depuis des lustres mais d'après mes souvenirs cela se voit dans les "Préférences", "voir mes contacts" ou approchant...


----------



## mistertitan (28 Août 2006)

de quel logiciel?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2006)

Attention avec la parano du contact " bloqué"
Il se peut que en face
-la personne ne soit pas en ligne 
n'utilise pas ou plus ou peu msn ( ca on comprend  )
le MEILLEUR moyen de savoir si on est VRAIMENT bloqué est de demander ( par mail)

Sinon pour savoir si on est bloqué
il y a
- une manip mais qui ne marche pas toujours





> fenêtre de contacts msn,/options, puis dans confidentialité.
> liste verte en faisant des clics droits sur vos contacts. si la mention "supprimer" est en grise, ce contact ne vous bloque pas. si en revanche "supprimer" est en noir, c'est que ce contact vous a bloqué ou pire, bloqué et supprimé... tant que vous y êtes, faites donc pareil sur la colonne à côté (la liste rouge) vous pourrez egalement supprimer les contacts que vous avez bloqués (vous verrez ainsi ceux qui malgré ca ne vous on pas encore blqués..eux  faites le ménage ou réconciliez vous..une seule restriction a ce systeme, parfois le message "supprimer" est en noir et malgré tout ces personnes ne vous bloquent pas,


-des sites très volatiles qui donnent des listes theoriques
--


----------



## mistertitan (28 Août 2006)

donc il n'y a pas ce que je cherche
et c pas vraiment une question de parano mais pour savoir, parfois en rencontrant des gens sur un chat (et donc pas des amis qui nous font une blague), tu discute et en fait: tu les fait chier. donc ils te bloquent. ceux qui bloquent justement, je veux les virer, pas les autres.

bon, je ferais au feeling


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Août 2006)

Sur gaim, il me semble que l'on apercevait cela


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Août 2006)

La question n'est pas de savoir si on est bloqu&#233; mais plut&#244;t de savoir si on a &#233;t&#233; lourd   
Pour r&#233;pondre a ta question : regarde avec aMSN il y a une croix sur le contact si tu ne figure pas dans sa liste, tu n'es pas bloqu&#233; mais tu n'es pas dans la liste des contacts ... &#231;a donne d&#233;j&#224; une id&#233;e de si il veut ou non te parler.


----------



## Phobos028 (29 Août 2006)

Tu te cr&#233;es un second compte bidon, ouvre une session avec, et ajoute l'utilisateur suspect.
S'il t'ajoute et est en ligne et que, connect&#233; avec ton vrai compte, il apparait hors ligne, alors oui il t'as bloqu&#233;


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> et c pas vraiment une question de parano mais pour savoir, parfois en rencontrant des gens sur un chat (et donc pas des amis qui nous font une blague), tu discute et en fait: tu les fait chier. donc ils te bloquent. ceux qui bloquent justement, je veux les virer, pas les autres.
> 
> bon, je ferais au feeling


bien  , alors il ne s'agit plus vraiment de technique mais de relations humaines
( envie/pas envie de continuer tchatter avec toi, quelqu'en soit la raison)
Et si tu as un vrai bon contact , le tchatte reprendra
Et encore une fois , demander est une technique simple. Si on te répond plus ( mail ou tchatte) tu laches ce contact


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2006)

Sur windows y a une appli qui te le dit


----------



## orangina_rouge (29 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sur windows y a une appli qui te le dit


Et ? Laquelle est-ce ?


----------



## Gaby (30 Août 2006)

Salut,

Ben il y a Mercury aussi qui te montre les contact que t'as en contact mais qui eux ne t'ont plus dans leur liste. Sur Mercury ils appellent ça les "Fake Friends"   . Mais bon c'est toujours pas ceux qui te bloquent ...


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Août 2006)

orangina_rouge a dit:
			
		

> Et ? Laquelle est-ce ?


 
Avec msn plus on peut le savoir sous windaube


----------

